# Surf Fishing Henderson Beach



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Took the family out to henderson beach to do a little last minute pomp fishing before they fly out tomorrow. We started fishing at about 1pm. Lost lots of hooks on Blues, pulled a couple of em in along with about 4 hard head cats. BUT theres more!!! This is what i was able to yank out after about 30 minutes of fighting with 12lb Ande... didnt get a chance to measure it, but it was heavy! I have been hoping to get one of these this year. Enjoy...


















My Dads Blue fish. He fought hard for this one!:clap (prpbably the smallest fish hes ever landed...)

Sorry, no pomps though. Left at about 5pm. No one else had any that i was aware of either... 

Tight Lines. :letsdrink


----------



## Knee Deep (Feb 5, 2008)

I told ya they're out there this time of year, that's a nice jack for sure.

Where's Pork Chop & Bridgett?

Knee Deep:mmmbeer


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! I definately plan on fishing for jacks morethis year. I can't wait till they start schooling up on the beach so I can take my kayak out there.


----------



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

way to go. that's a big jack. How come we never hook into anything that big when i'm out there.you going out this weekend?


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

If you are looking for jacks along the beaches now is the time. Hooked two and landed one on pompano jig east of the Destin jetty. Dolphins had them pushed up close to the beach. The next few weeks will be your best shot at seeing them in large schools close to the beach. A buddy in PC had reports off the park pier of 2-3 schools per day a few days back. They seem to be in our area now.... so go get'em.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice jack!


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man that is damn nice Jack from the beach. A lot of fun fighting I'll bet. :clapThanks for the report and pics


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Pulled into Whale's Tail about 4:30pm to see a large school moving down the beach to the east. Wish I had a rod with me cause they looked to be in casting distance.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, the Jacks are running. Got there about 4pm today, big school came by about 4:30. Threw a pink 7 inch floating Yozuri in front of the school and it was on! Whole front of the school turned on the lure and BAM!

Not a huge one, but still a blast to catch. Amazingly strong fish. Too bad no good to eat!

Asked person on beach to take a picture with my cell, they accidentally took a video. 

http://www.thecomparins.com/Pictures/Video000.3gp


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

hfkommunn


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2008)

So from the surf, what kind of bait do you use to catch a Jack?

Is it common to catch them or did you just get lucky? I am new to surf fishing and just started catching Pomps, using shrimp and fleas. I am getting hooked on it. It is one of the best ways to spend a morning.

It would be nice to catch a few different kinds of fish thought. What should I, or could I do?

Thanks


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

I use a 7 inch, bright pink floating Yo-Zuri lure with large dual treble hooks to catch Jacks. 

http://www.yo-zuri.com/Products/ProdBigGame/SurfaceCruiser.htm

I usea heavy-weight Cobia rod, (8 ft), with50 lb test braidedline. The braided lineallows me tothrow the lure all the way to sand bar from the beach. When I see a school coming I throw the lure out in front and beyond the school. Then reel it in right in front of them. You will see them chase it, and man once they hit it, there is no doubt, FISH ON!! 

50 lb test is excessive, but I carry the rod to catch Cobia, not Jack. However, too fun to pass up when a school is coming by. Believe me, even on heavy line and Cobia rod, they still put up a hell of fight and are darn fun to catch!


----------

